# anavar winstrol



## dictionary12345 (Sep 10, 2011)

Is it smart to run anavar or winstrol alone just for strentgth and cutting ?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope.

Why dont u add test? Dont do some half ass cycles.


----------



## dictionary12345 (Sep 10, 2011)

Whats some test brands i can use i dont want to really want to put on weight


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2011)

i would say why not, ran at high doesages it can give good strength and good lean gains, you will need pct.  per example just stick with var alone, use 50mg-100mg ED for 6-8 weeks


----------



## slow-90lx (Sep 10, 2011)

dictionary12345 said:


> Whats some test brands i can use i dont want to really want to put on weight




Im posting in a anabolic forum, but I dont want to put on weight


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I havent taken either before but ive been researching both and Anavar usually gets the vote 99.9% of the time because you can gain weight and get lean muscle at the same time without the harsher side effects like in Winstrol. I 'am going to be using Anavar pretty soon and Im excited.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

Well first i;m glad to see someone do somne reasearch on aas. Ive been in this forum and people need to research and educate themselves and post questions before doing a cycle. But anavar and winstrol should be used with a test. The best test to use with it would be prop. A winny/anavar.prop cycle is good to go. But thenagain winny shouldnt be run more then 8 weeks 10 is really pushing it. So whats even better is a tren ace/prop/anavar cycle and that can be run a long time. Winy is used at a end of a cycle to cut you up and its also used before and after. See its all about time and how long you have been doing this and what to use. Trial and error over years and one day you will get it down preety damn good


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

FUZO said:


> Well first i;m glad to see someone do somne reasearch on aas. Ive been in this forum and people need to research and educate themselves and post questions before doing a cycle. But anavar and winstrol should be used with a test. The best test to use with it would be prop. A winny/anavar.prop cycle is good to go. But thenagain winny shouldnt be run more then 8 weeks 10 is really pushing it. So whats even better is a tren ace/prop/anavar cycle and that can be run a long time. Winy is used at a end of a cycle to cut you up and its also used before and after. See its all about time and how long you have been doing this and what to use. Trial and error over years and one day you will get it down preety damn good


 
Nice dude, thanks for the info.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## dictionary12345 (Sep 10, 2011)

dont have a problem with taking test just two quick questions how ofthen do i have to inject i would prefer to inject once every week or once every 2 weeks instead of everyday whats a brand thats last long and that doesnt put on a shit load of weight


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

dictionary12345 said:


> dont have a problem with taking test just two quick questions how ofthen do i have to inject i would prefer to inject once every week or once every 2 weeks instead of everyday whats a brand thats last long and that doesnt put on a shit load of weight


 
It depends on the test you take. I plan on taking 2Xweekly Test E on Monday and Thursdays. Test P i'd take ED or EOD between 50-150mgs each dose.


----------



## dictionary12345 (Sep 10, 2011)

whats one where i can take it once a month or once every two weeks ? i hate needles so taking them twice weekly would suck


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

dictionary12345 said:


> whats one where i can take it once a month or once every two weeks ? i hate needles so taking them twice weekly would suck


 
I'm going to be brutally honest with you man don't do roids if your afraid to pin yourself. Just work your ass off in the gym and take lots of creatine.


----------



## dictionary12345 (Sep 10, 2011)

i already have anavar and winstrol but injecting will be to much of a hastle they say running it alone wont do to much far as anavar and winstrol


----------



## drow (Sep 11, 2011)

dictionary12345 said:


> i already have anavar and winstrol but injecting will be to much of a hastle they say running it alone wont do to much far as anavar and winstrol



i know people are usually against oral only cycles and honestly its cause test in the cycle will give you much better and keepable gains with a good pct. but if you dont want to inject and only do orals, my first cycles were orals only and they actually turned out great, but you need to be serious with your lifting and your diet is key, diet=poop then cycle=poop. anavar only is a good cycle ran at about 50mg ED but you could also start out at like 30mg and see what works for you as if its your first cycle, the lower dose could be perfect for you.

id run the anavar at 30mg the first 5days and then up it to 40mg for 3 and then 50mg on if you are just trying to get mainly strength and not much size. but then again if your a bigger guy 50mg might not be enough for you. 

jus browse thru the forum and find some var only cycles or even google it. anavar would be great to cut you up too with some cardio, and dont run it too long as someone else said, i ran it for 6 weeks and had great results but just cause it worked for me dont mean it will work for you

as for the winny, ive never ran it and im not sure how to run it with var, but it seems like running 2orals could be rough on you, maybe you could run var for a few weeks and winny after and then you would do a decent pct. i am NOT sure on that tho, maybe some1 with more experience could chime in. take my advice with a grain of salt tho, one opinion/response shouldnt make or break your cycle, do some more research and good luck with what you decide to do but make sure you do it right


----------



## dictionary12345 (Sep 11, 2011)

no im just gonna run one at a time did you keep alot of your gains with proper pct with anavar alone ?


----------



## drow (Sep 11, 2011)

dictionary12345 said:


> no im just gonna run one at a time did you keep alot of your gains with proper pct with anavar alone ?



yeah anavar is great for keepable gains. and i jus ran a mild pct on it just to be safe but a lot of people i know dont even run pct after var. better to be safe tho in my opinion


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 11, 2011)

drow said:


> yeah anavar is great for keepable gains. and i jus ran a mild pct on it just to be safe but a lot of people i know dont even run pct after var. better to be safe tho in my opinion




What did you run for your pct after your anavar?


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 11, 2011)

dictionary12345 said:


> no im just gonna run one at a time did you keep alot of your gains with proper pct with anavar alone ?


your killing me smalls.......bro you need to do alot more home work before you say the word aas here.read.......read..google....google...and repeat.


----------

